# A3 1.8t manual conversion



## sleeperA3/1.8t (Apr 14, 2016)

I was wandering around my uncles garage lockup where cars go to die and right at the back i find this gem an audi A3 1.8t, started and ran (at first, starters playing up and just waiting to get it on the lift)
when i had a closer look i noticed the transmission shifter ..... why.

After a little research i have seen a few post on people having problems with the A3 auto Trans and since the car is of the roa d(and for the fun of it:thumbup with the rego on hold thought i might do a manual conversion,
I know its a bit of work but like i said off the road with no rush and a workshop so im on the hunt for a donor car.

So i know i could use a VW golf, in this case would i need to use an MK4 or does the 1980cc or 1780cc GTi run the same gearbox? and how would it hold up?
Is there some audi vw or scoda model that came standard with a short sequential gearbox that i could use?
I thought i saw somewhere that the Tt model could work.

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------

